# foam padding for cases



## len (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone have a source for foam padding that one would use for case dividers. Need about 60 S.F. (although I might stockpile more for the additional cases I have to buy this summer), and no more than 2" thick. I don't want to go the craft store route since they don't have large quantities and pricing is too high.


----------



## fx120 (Jan 30, 2010)

McMaster-Carr

I dont typically place orders that large, so you may be better off trying to find a local source.


----------

